# December 12' COTM Winner: Jakkaroo



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

*










Introducing December 2012 COTM WinnerJAKKAROO​Descriptive Thread Title*: chubster the slammed hamster
*Name: *Jack Barrena
*Location:* San Diego,California
*Car Info:* 2011,ls
st*ock Options:* fogs,
*Modifications:* exterior,plasti dipped grill,trunk chrome and trim,vg shark fin.debadged,de wipered,de plated,
interior,plasti dip center consle,pillars,and hardwood flooring in the trunk
performance,ur front and rear strut braces,lower rear 2 pt brace,k sport coilovers with 18k springs,trifecta tune,air intake resonator delete
*Future plans:* ummmm















































​


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Congratulations Jakkaroo, one of my forum favorites for sure.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Congratulations its sittin low and I like



I still feel like I need more work done on mine. 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Love the front, very aggressive. Congrats!


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats nice ride. :coolpics:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Congrats! I absolutely love the way your car looks. I'd never do it to mine, but it sure is good eye candy.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

thanks everyone,more to come.Maybe some more airbags


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> thanks everyone,more to come.Maybe some more airbags


Bags would be super nice. Be sure to do a write up on the install.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Replacing the coilovers already? Dibs!

What's the cost comparison on bags vs. coils?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Mick said:


> Replacing the coilovers already? Dibs!
> 
> What's the cost comparison on bags vs. coils?


Id say 2-3k plus fabrication. Install will prob take a couple days to get everything installed and the way you want it.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks!

In that case, I repeat, dibs on Jaks coils lol.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Id say 2-3k plus fabrication. Install will prob take a couple days to get everything installed and the way you want it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


airbagit.com has them for 2200,but i would rather have a custom bag setup.Bags would be long down the,4-5 years(if i keep it that long)


----------

